# Why did I buy a memory card?



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there any use for the memory card without root for apps? Coming from a GNex I actually have to say a SD card seems worthless other than for photos and that's debatable.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

Clearly you don't have media you want to keep with you or you're willing to keep everything in the cloud at the risk of not having a signal to reach it.

I have about 10 movies, 40 south park episodes, 10 boxing matches, and countless videos, photos, and songs on my sd card. There is no way all of that will fit on 16GB of internal storage, especially with all of the apps.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

pool_shark said:


> Clearly you don't have media you want to keep with you or you're willing to keep everything in the cloud at the risk of not having a signal to reach it.
> 
> I have about 10 movies, 40 south park episodes, 10 boxing matches, and countless videos, photos, and songs on my sd card. There is no way all of that will fit on 16GB of internal storage, especially with all of the apps.


I have Netflix and a Plex server at work so I only keep a movie or 2 local. I guess I was hoping more apps would support saving/caching to the SD card.


----------

